

Early 'Jony' iPhone 4 render shows Sony design influence - dhawalhs
http://www.theverge.com/2012/7/26/3189309/apple-sony-iphone-design-inspiration-iphone-4-looked-old

======
idspispopd
Probably worth noting, since a few stories have left this out: The phones
labelled "Sony" aren't actually Sony designs or devices. They're fully apple
designed, most likely using the brief of "what would sony do here."

It's being brought to court as evidence because it could be used to indicate
that Apple appropriated design inspiration from Sony. (Such as the clie.)

It's interesting to see this being brought up as evidence, because if you were
to remove the Sony logo it doesn't actually convey much of a Sony 'feel' at
all.

